

Show HN: Scribr, The Journal You're Already Keeping - willidiots
http://myscribr.com

======
willidiots
So this is a thing I've been working on for a while.

In a nutshell, we: 1\. Import the content you're posting to
fb/twitter/fsq/flickr/tumble and use it to build a journal.

2\. Send you a nightly email asking how your day went, reply and we save it to
your journal.

3\. Make it a 4-click process to convert this journal into a real, color book.

I've always valued HN's feedback - this is a great place to grow an idea, and
a place where people won't hesitate to criticize. I'd love any comments from
the community here.

